# tiki face



## NCTREE (Feb 13, 2011)

My second attempt at carving. Slowly coming along. Now that i've finished it I find that I could have done more with it. It's carved out of a cherry log.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 13, 2011)

How much?

That...is what i'm talkin about!:yourock:


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 13, 2011)

GLOBOTREE said:


> How much?
> 
> That...is what i'm talkin about!:yourock:


 
O i didn't think anyone would want to buy it. It's one of those "good from a far, far from good."

Thanks though glad you like it


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks good. Every carving has more that "could" be done to it but you have to call a stopping point somewhere or the cost will be too high for most to afford. You'd be suprised how some of that small quick to carve stuff sells. People like things like your tiki to sit around the edge of their gardens and patios.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 14, 2011)

i agree~ guy i know makes LARGE $$$ on mini carves, the twice the sizers get bigger bucks and the big mamas make sweet sounds ca~ching!!

wood is very nice as something or in this case someone~ the face is unique no matter how you cut it!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 15, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 16, 2011)

I like it too. Nice work.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 16, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> My second attempt at carving. Slowly coming along. Now that i've finished it I find that I could have done more with it. It's carved out of a cherry log.


 
i want one


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool NCTREE...:msp_wink:


----------

